# furtum possesionis



## krolaina

Hi all,

I´m having difficulties understanding *furtum possesionis*. This is from a legal context.

I need to know if this is a set phrase or otherwise I should literally translate it into spanish as...¿*hurto de posesiones*? could it be?.

I´m sure this would be the right meaning, not quite what this refer to.

Does anyone have suggestions for how to say it in spanish?.

Thanks.


----------



## alexacohen

¿Hurto de bienes muebles? ¿Robo de bienes muebles?
No sé nada de derecho, así que no te puedo dar un término jurídico
para traducirlo.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Selon ce site: http://rome.maleloria.org/td_sceaux/td_rome_obligations/pdf/td03-cours_damnum_injuria.pdf --




> Le _furtum possessionis_ est le vol de sa propre chose par le propriétaire lorsque celui-ci en avait confié la possession à un tiers (par exemple, le débiteur remet à son créancier un de ses objets en gage, puis le soustrait avant le paiement).


 Je laisse la traduction à quelqu’un qui sache mieux s’exprimer en espagnol que le soussigné
 Spectre scolaire ​


----------



## krolaina

Thanks guys


----------



## clares3

_Furtun possesionis_ es un término técnico que se refiere al supuesto en que el hurto (vol en francés) lo comete el propietario de la cosa; por ejemplo, cuando alguien que alquiló una máquina a alguien se la hurta*.*
Viene recogido en el Código penal español en el Artículo 236. "Será castigado con multa de tres a 12 meses el que, siendo dueño de una cosa mueble o actuando con el consentimiento de éste, la sustrajere de quien la tenga legítimamente en su poder, con perjuicio del mismo o de un tercero, siempre que el valor de aquélla excediere de 400 euros*."*


----------



## clares3

En ámbitos técnicos se utiliza tal cual, en latín; en términos vulgares no hay un término que signifique éso.
Puedes utilizarla en latín que los juristas te entenderán sin problemas.
Clares3


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Clares, en latín pues. 
Un abrazo.


----------

